# The Biggest Car Stereo Show In Canada



## SoundsGoodAuto (Jan 7, 2011)

... so far this year, will be Sunday June 17th at SoundsGood Coquitlam from 9-5

It's a Fathers Day family event. We will have food, prizes, music, awesome cars to see & hear. We will blow subwoofers up, on purpose.

Our sponsors this year are: Pioneer Canada donating a DEH-P8400BH; Clarion Canada donating a 12" subwoofer; Staub Electronics donating several Compustar car alarms; plus several other prizes that are still being worked on, including free stuff from SoundsGood Auto.

It's the "if you miss this, you missed out" event of June 2012!

IASCA Sanctioned Event... $30.00 to compete, free to see.

IDBL, Bass Boxing, SQC & IQC

SoundsGood June Sound-Off | Facebook

__________________


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

that title reminds me of the good ole days of Audio Thunder.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Too bad it's late notice. I consided coming out but last minute flights are over $1200 

Anything else planned for later the summer?


----------

